# Where did you buy your Uggs



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Trying to buy some new uggs (brought some last time whil on holibob in America)but not sure where to order from. Afraid I would get clobbered by customs as well  
Where did you buy your uggs from as there are so many fakes on the market atm x


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Never heard of Ugg boots, but there is a UK web site
http://www.ukuggboots.co.uk/

If you do order from outside the EU, in theory anything over 18 pounds attracts import duty. Import duty is OK, what kills you, is the 10 to 20 pound that each carrier charges for collecting the import duty. So on top of a 110 pound order, I paid 34 pounds extra, most of which was the carrier collection charge! For me, still cheaper to order from Canada, than buy stuff in the UK, though!

Lorna

/links


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

House of fraser sell ugg boots x x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Freespirit have them in their sale at the moment - not sure if you can buy online but seen them instore


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

they sell them in Schuh, im thinking of buying them but the price makes me think twice lol.I bought a pair of boots, look but uggs but are cheapos out of Next, halfprice in sale but i want the real uggs, i thought i will buy the cheapos and see how often i wear them but its not the same lol


----------

